# Topping compound in all purpose box?



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

I use USG's all purpose for texture. Just finished a job yesterday about half an hour from home. Started shooting texture and it seemed to be topping compound. It "shot" different and the color was different too. This has happened to me twice now. Anyone ever swear they got the wrong compound in their box? Both times I got it from a different store though.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't about getting a different product, mislabeled. But i know with USG that with spray texture, if the stuff come from East Chicago, I can use it. The stuff from North Dallas (usually from a Home Center) acts a lot different. The bag stamp starts with either EC or ND. I wasted a whole batch of the North Dallas on an acoustic job once, it wouldn't atomize through the rig, but did fine in a hopper.

What it could be, and had USG rep admit it once, is the plant got their raw material from a different source and you got to see the result. They do change theit vendors from time to time and the chemist at the plant has to adjust. In the meantime, a batch or two makes it out that just ain't right.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

It seems when I have had this or similar problem, and I mention it to the supplier they always say I am the only one to say anything. Funny how I am the only one. Like they don't think we can tell the slightest change in the recipe. We use it everyday. Rare they will fess up to any change.


----------

